# delay in registration



## angelobe (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello,
A friend of mine lives in Spain since January 2015 , he is Italian and he didn't earn money since he is in Spain . He wanted to register the municipality, but postponed until today . Now he is worried that he will get a fine or worse.
Could anyone say if he can just tell this and get registered without problems ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

angelobe said:


> Hello,
> A friend of mine lives in Spain since January 2015 , he is Italian and he didn't earn money since he is in Spain . He wanted to register the municipality, but postponed until today . Now he is worried that he will get a fine or worse.
> Could anyone say if he can just tell this and get registered without problems ?


:welcome:

Tell him not to worry - as long as he has everything in order to register as resident now, (income, health care) he'll be fine

I know people who have lived here years before registering


----------



## angelobe (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you for your answer, 
He has no insurance and his wife is from Brazil, so she should get the authorization to stay, but as they didn't register yet, they also didn't get the authorization for her.
Will it be OK, they just need to take a medical insurance ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

angelobe said:


> Thank you for your answer,
> He has no insurance and his wife is from Brazil, so she should get the authorization to stay, but as they didn't register yet, they also didn't get the authorization for her.
> Will it be OK, they just need to take a medical insurance ?


Someone from Brazil can only be resident in Spain with a resident visa either issued by the Spanish consulate where they live, or as the spouse of an EU citizen already registered as a resident _exercising treaty rights in Spain_

So he will have to register first, & he will need to show proof of income &/or funds to support himself, & that he has healthcare provision. If he is in contracted work, that will cover both. If not, he will have to show funds in the bank & have private health insurance.

Once he is registered, his wife can then apply for residency. They will have to show that he can support her financially, and that she is covered for healthcare. 

If she has been here since January 2015, or even for more than 90 days in the last 180, she could run into problems. She is technically here illegally. An EU citizen can be fined for non-registration (not that I've heard of it ever happening), but a non-EU citizen can be deported & potentially banned.


----------



## angelobe (Jun 24, 2016)

thank you very much,
so good to know what to do...


----------



## angelobe (Jun 24, 2016)

Many thanks man, one more question : does he need to have money in a Spanish bank ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

angelobe said:


> Many thanks man, one more question : does he need to have money in a Spanish bank ?


It doesn't have to be, but it makes it easier.

You'll need a bank account in Spain anyway, if you're living here. Utility companies etc aren't exactly keen about dealing with foreign banks....


----------



## angelobe (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey man, 
Do you think we have a chance to obtain the authorization for my wife without that she has to go to Brazil ?
We are quite scared to try without knowing what will happen.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

angelobe said:


> Hey man,
> Do you think we have a chance to obtain the authorization for my wife without that she has to go to Brazil ?
> We are quite scared to try without knowing what will happen.


At the moment she's here illegally. No-one can know what might happen if she applies now, having been here so long.

It's also possible that if she leaves & tries to come back, that she might be caught & (worst case scenario) banned from returning.

Her residency is dependent upon yours. 

You register first. Then she applies as your spouse. This is done in Spain, not in Brazil.


----------



## angelobe (Jun 24, 2016)

Do you mean that once I will be registered, we can make the demand for the authorization for her from here and they will for sure not tell her to leave Europe ?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

angelobe said:


> Do you mean that once I will be registered, we can make the demand for the authorization for her from here and they will for sure not tell her to leave Europe ?


Under normal circumstances, once the non-EU spouse has applied, then they can stay.

However, that application has to be made within 90 days of her arrival in Spain. She has gone way beyond that


----------

